#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-13
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny
<philipballew> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi philipballew
<philipballew> enjoying a good start to the week I hope?
<Kilos> yes ty and you?
<philipballew> Kilos, yes. All is well. I am currently looking at renting a new appartment
<Kilos> nice
<pieter2627> Kilos: what is the e-mails i got about ubuntu-africa being approved and declined?
<Kilos> oh , i had to join some of the countries to get approved before i could join their lists and mail them
<pieter2627> ooh, me sees
<Kilos> and some still havent replied so i joined the whole africa team with some to try get reaction
<pieter2627> it seems that some sure do know how to react
<Kilos> as soon as i get reaction from them we can then remove the africa team
<Kilos> oh yes i did them by mistake but they came and discussed it first before denying
<Kilos> my bad i did it to some of the guys that have already joined us
<pieter2627> oh, the comment with the decline initially seemed a bit rude
<Kilos> we discussed it here first
 * pieter2627 now sees that it not as bad after understanding the back story
<Kilos> i think it is then with 200 or more mmbers in their team and they need to first clarify if everyone is happy with being subscribed as a team or would rather join individually
<Kilos> i think the different countries have political agendas that make peeps sceptical about joining this group
<Kilos> but i want them to all understand that ubuntu and linux users are all welcome here
<Kilos> we dont do politics
<pieter2627> ok, thanks for clarifying Kilos
<Kilos> np
<elacheche> Morning!
<pieter2627> Hi elacheche
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<elacheche> wassup?
<Kilos> oh pieter2627 i actually wanted them to see its not just me here
<Kilos> too much work for old peeps elacheche
<elacheche> ??!
<Kilos> trying to find them missing teams
<Kilos> zim has approved me as a member at least but havent answered my mail yet
<Kilos> i spent the weekend trying to contact the missing teams
<Kilos> and you slept
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> it would be nice to have them all here for the first meeting
<Kilos> then i can retire
<theShirbiny> hey Kilos
<Kilos> you well theShirbiny ?
<theShirbiny> I'm good, you?
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> :)
<pieter2627> "wanted them to see its not just me here" - now why would they think that :P
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> i dont know if peeps open the site and check things out or look at lp to see
<Kilos> some peeps delete mails from strangers without looking further
<Kilos> am i wrong
<pieter2627> Kilos: i was pulling your leg - hence the tongue
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i might break something here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams#All_Sub-pages
<Kilos> want to try add a sub page for ideas
<Kilos> that anyone can use
<Kilos> ai! it went to the wrong place
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> if i use ==IDEAS== will it then join the subpages
<elacheche> Kilos there is nothing tht you can do and we can't fix :) → Just don't remove the page :) And we can fix anything :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok ill try again
<Kilos> ai! i dunno how to make it article 5 in the list
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> i give up
<Kilos> yay You are not allowed to edit this page.
<elacheche> :3 :D
<Kilos> elacheche  have you got time to fix it?
<elacheche> not today :'( it's monday :/
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> maybe today by night
<Kilos> tonight
<elacheche>  I keep the wiki email notification unread so I don't forget it
<Kilos> sounds good, but you most likly eating or sleeping
<elacheche> I eat by 7:45pm... After that it depends how much water I drink.. If I drink too much I'll be unable to move a muscle x)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> so elacheche do you have news for me?
<Kilos> or you to full of water to move hehe
<Kilos> hi there WaVeR hows things in Morocco?
<Kilos> night all, see you tomorrow
<melodie> hi
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-14
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> hi philipballew hows things on fb?
<zxsinclair_> Good morning, just a shout out to say at least 1 p from Zimbabwe joined
<Kilos> hi zxsinclair_ welcome to ubuntu-africa
<zxsinclair_> Hi Miles, good to "see" you
<Kilos> yeah i njoy meeting new guys here
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> we nearly have all the locos in africa, 4 to go
<zxsinclair_> note that I am a Kubuntu user, have been since Warty or something years ago
<zxsinclair_> but it it still "buntu" based right
<Kilos> i have for the last year
<Kilos> im hooked on kd
<Kilos> kde
<zxsinclair_> same same
<zxsinclair_> though at moment am waiting for Plasma5 to mature a bit so am on 14.10 still
<Kilos> unity was a handful, always something to fix
<Kilos> im on 14.04
<zxsinclair_> OK
<zxsinclair_> my job is IT so I try to keep up
<Kilos> only upgrade when the next lts is nice and stabl
<Kilos> e
<zxsinclair_> I have to try out stuff like Win10 and so on
<Kilos> yeah thats the prob with most IT guys
<zxsinclair_> nevermind, nice initiative, think Zim needed a wake-up call
<Kilos> somewhere they need to sort ms probs
<Kilos> haha been a job to get a reply from zim
<zxsinclair_> well we here, not very active though
<Kilos> everyone is busy all over but being here helps when someone needs help or encouragement
<Kilos> hi Cryterion
<zxsinclair_> so Miles, I am here OK but busy working at moment. If anything beep me
<Kilos> cool ty zxsinclair_
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<elacheche> hi Kilos
<Kilos> woot elacheche we made the news
<elacheche> Yep! I saw that :D
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and zim joined this morning
<Kilos> while you tunisians were still sleeping
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche> :(
<Kilos> only 4 to go w00t
<Kilos> and you didnt fix wiki
<Kilos> shame on you
 * Kilos hides
 * elacheche hides as well x)
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> I really didn't had free time to touch a thing :/
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> it will wait for you
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> all that moinmoin stuff drove me nuts and still didnt work for me
<zxsinclair_> as for Zim joining: note I am not the official LoCo guy, there are others in charge of that
<zxsinclair_> but I joined and am in Zim, yes
<Kilos> no matter zxsinclair_ im sure you will find and encourage the rest of them
<zxsinclair_> Kilos: once they wake up am sure we/they will. Is just a note
<Kilos> 2 others joined the mailing list this morning but i dont know from where
<Kilos> we have 3 members of the ubuntu membership board here and i think there will be other peeps from the rest of the world join us for our first meeting
<Kilos> so all in all , things are looking good
<zxsinclair_> Kilos: I am happy you got time and energy, think we needed a wakeup call
<Kilos> we are glad to have you here. i am the only  one with time. everyone else works
<zxsinclair_> Kilos: well my job happens to be online mainly
<Kilos> thats good
<zxsinclair_> Kilos: as we chat I am busy configuring a laptop in Zambia
<Kilos> most ubuntu userslive online
<Kilos> i like mixing with clever people
<Kilos> if we all spread the word of this iniative, it can only grow
<Kilos> i see no loco for zambia, so somehow we need to get in there and help them
<Kilos> only this https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Zambia/518711324897486
<Kilos> Cryterion__  when you have time only. can you please try get them here as well via our fb page i spose
<zxsinclair_> are you sure Zambia had a LoCo? in many ways it is a small country
<Kilos> they did not have a loco, but if they can have a fb page then we can help them form a loco once they join us
<Kilos> we are open to all linux users in africa, not just ubuntu
<Kilos> i would like them to all use ubuntu of course, but some of the really serious guys perfer arch and things like that
<Kilos> like stickyboy
<Kilos> but he has ubuntu servers he admins
<Kilos> hi manulite welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> are you from zim?
<manulite> hi Kilos, yes i'm from Zimbabwe, how r u doing?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<manulite> not too bad thanks. just seen your email inviting the African loco teams
<Kilos> great
<manulite> things had become a little bit quiet from this end. this should be a welcome change
<Kilos> its actually fun to have contact with others from all over africa
<zxsinclair_> manulite: totally agree with you there, we needed a spark
<manulite> zxsinclair_: hadn't noticed you are here. how are you doing?
<zxsinclair_> manulite: still alive, which in Zim means all OK ;-)
<manulite> zxsinclair_: i know man!
<zxsinclair_> anyways think it is good with Kilos coming in, we in Zim just not many enough to be vibrant on our own
<Kilos> some countries only have one or two ubuntu users, the idea was to give them a home channel where they can get help and make friends
<manulite> totally agree, hoping we can get a few more of the guys re-energized
<Kilos> if one of you can update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams i would be thankful
<Kilos> i marked you as quiet this morning but now things are improving
<Kilos> simbiso and nchasakara are also from zim i think
<Kilos> they just havent got to irc yet
<zxsinclair_> manulite: I think you have access to website?
<Kilos> power cut
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA  ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<manulite> have just updated the AfricaTeams wiki page, added you zxsinclair_ as contact too, hope you are cool with that?
<Kilos> ty manulite
<zxsinclair_> Kilos:no problem with that but have not been/am very active. Happy to help though
<Kilos> im thankful for any help i get
<Kilos> been a long 6 months since i syarted this
<Kilos> started
<zxsinclair_> manulite: who is "in charge" of ubuntu.org.zw?
<manulite> i think its kalpesh
<qwebirc47916> Hi
<Kilos> hi qwebirc47916
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> you are here from the site hey?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> manulite  zxsinclair_ I have a mail from one of your guys that i am replying to. garikai. I hope it doesnt upset him
<Kilos> he doesnt seem keen to use irc
<manulite> Kilos, just read the email. ubuntu-zw actually has an irc channel. a bunch of us used to hang out in there
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> its all the new social media that changed things
<Kilos> well let me try convince him
<Kilos> i cannot afford to use fb and twitter all the time
<Kilos> 3g data is expensive in za
<manulite> not to mention the other distractions that come with that media
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have to go check up on a veldt fire heading this way
<Kilos> hi craig welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> wbb
<craig> thankyou
<d4rk-5c0rp> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi d4rk-5c0rp
<Kilos> sorry was away sdorting fire
<Kilos> sorting
<d4rk-5c0rp> waasup
<Kilos> we still growing and getting ready for our first meeting on the 29th
<fantome195> hi guys
<fantome195> is there any one
<superfly> .
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> 3 hours loadshedding
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-15
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<zxsinclair> good morning!
<Kilos> sorry i disappeared last night we had 3 hours of no power
<craig> morning , beautiful day in Zim
<Kilos> yeah you warmer than us craig
<Kilos> we 9°c this morning
<Kilos> do any of you zim guys have linux contacts in zambia
<craig> Not me
<Kilos> oh yeah they got a fb page
<Kilos> ill gt somone to invite them
<Kilos> philipballew  you here?
<philipballew> Kilos, yeah man
<Kilos> yay can you invite ubuntu-zambia on facebook to join us please
<philipballew> Kilos, yeah, let me search for their page
<Kilos> they are on fb, only place i can fing them
<Kilos> we can help them build a loco
<philipballew> do you have the link?
<Kilos> QA  google ubuntu-zambia on facebook
<QA> Kilos: "Ubuntu Zambia | Facebook" https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Zambia/518711324897486 :: "Ubuntu Collective | Facebook" https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuCollective :: "Ubuntu Designs | Facebook" https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuDesigns :: "Zambian Fashion Designers | Facebook" https://www.facebook.com/ZambianFashionDesigners :: "Zambia - African Ubuntu Safaris" http://www.africanubuntusafaris.com.au/zambia.html :: "In …
<Kilos> bot is usefull
<Kilos> im not sure that its ubuntu linux or ubuntu something else
<philipballew> the first one I clocked on was a safari
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> QA  google linux in zambia
<QA> Kilos: "How Linux is changing lives in Zambia | TechRadar" http://www.techradar.com/us/news/computing/how-linux-is-changing-lives-in-zambia-1067863 :: "Consultancy and Training Unit - University of Zambia" http://www.unza.zm/ctu/ :: "Linux Training: View by Country: Zambia" http://lintraining.com/module/database/viewby.php?uid=34&value=ZM&submit=Go :: "Linux Archives - The Zambian" http://thezambian.com/tag/linux/ :: "Linux…
<Kilos> i dont think there can be linux without ubuntu
<craig> this might help - https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDgQFjAEahUKEwiYo7TBvdzGAhXlmtsKHXYfAYE&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FOfficialictsz&ei=4vmlVZiqEeW17gb2voSICA&usg=AFQjCNGU2vlkIJ8O19OxDqNsy--4hIL_LQ&sig2=h4yPjQFTsXKajq29dwvdoQ
<Kilos> ty craig
<craig> that was supposed to be ict society of Zambia
<Kilos> btw philipballew is on the mexican border and watches here and our fb page when we sleep
<Kilos> he kindly stepped in and volunteered so we have a 24/7 service
<craig> cool
<Kilos> hi Cryterion
<Kilos> and Cryterion build or facebook page
<Kilos> built
<Kilos> sorry i have sticky keys and stupid fingers today
<philipballew> Kilos, one day when the page is spammed, I will come in handy.
<Kilos> lol
<craig> Hi all sorry disappearing  to meeting
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> life goes on
<zxsinclair> Kilos: I am not sure if there ever was a Zambia communite. I travel there a few times every year and have never heard of any
<Kilos> yeah zxsinclair it looks that way, but im sure the must be ubuntu users there so ill keep looking
<zxsinclair> Kilos: try University Zambia or something equal, that might be where you find Linux users
<Kilos> yeah ill do that ty
<Cryterion> Morning
<stickyboy> I wanna go to Zambia.
<stickyboy> But also Georgia.
<Kilos> hi stickyboy
<stickyboy> Kilos: Hey
<Kilos> guys stickyboy does a pile of servers in kenya and eats lots of feta
<zxsinclair> stickyboy: where in Kenya are you? Nairobbery?
<stickyboy> zxsinclair: Indeed... got my phone stolen last week. :D
<stickyboy> back in a bit, off to a meeting.
<zxsinclair> stickyboy: got friends there, been there quite a few times
<philipballew> Kilos, is there a zambia lug?
<Kilos> hi philipballew im looking
<Kilos> i commented on one request on craig s link above with our website link so now we wait
<Kilos> http://wikiwikiweb.de/LugsList
<R0ok_> Kilos: hmmmm...seems like our beloved Nairobi GNU LUG is not on that list
<Kilos> hi R0ok_ invite them
<Kilos> stickyboy  is too busy looking for more feta
<Kilos> elacheche  whats the board meeting about?
<elacheche> Hey Kilos
<stickyboy> Nairobi GNU/Linux Users Group is too hardcore for LUGlist.
<elacheche> How to?
<stickyboy> :P
<stickyboy> elacheche: Just kidding.
<stickyboy> I was offering a humorous alternative. :D
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> x)
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa ronaldm
<Kilos> now you have joined the rest of africa
<zxsinclair> ronaldm: who is looking after ubuntu.org.zw these days?
<ronaldm> zxsinclair: sorry I was away. Kalpesh is looking after Ubuntu.org.zw
<zxsinclair> ronaldm: it could do with an update and it looks like downloads are gone?
<craigbrash> no they still there only upto 14.04
<craigbrash> but mirror.zol .co.zw is fully functional
<melodie> hello
<melodie> Kilos ?
<Kilos> hi melodie
<Kilos> how are you?
<melodie> Kilos here is your work: https://semestriel.framapad.org/p/ubuntu-africa
<melodie> fine, thanks, and you?
<Kilos> aw ty so much
<melodie> elacheche if you are around, would you mind check my translation and join in if you find any better way to translate Kilos's ideas?
<melodie> check/checking
<melodie> or anyone here who is fluent in English as well as in French, would be nice
<melodie> btw Kilos I opened this pad for the ubuntu-africa team, it's reserved for 6 months
<melodie> if you want to continue it after the 6 months you will have to continue it, or to redo it
<melodie> at your will
<Kilos> oh cool, you such a good geek chick to have around
<Kilos> ty so much
<melodie> ;)
<Kilos> ty for the suggestion to use irc clients too i will add it
<melodie> Kilos how do you get an approved website at Canonical?
<Kilos> many have forgotten about irc and follow the new social media ways
<Kilos> yes canonical approved http://ubuntu-africa.info and gave permission to use bubuntu logos and stuff
<Kilos> took a while for them to get to it though
<melodie> yes, of course, however irc is lighter on internet connexions and as such is better for people having small bandwidth and even to join many communities on the gnu/linux projects or other free open source projects, it's nice
<melodie> Kilos yes I read that from your post to be translated : what I'd like to know is how you do that : getting approval?
<Kilos> let me try find out how i did it melodie
<melodie> yes, ok thks
<Kilos> i had to mail the particulars to canonical
<melodie> ok
<melodie> they could only approve such a project
<Kilos> just give me some time to try find the info please
<melodie> as such, it's where the Ubuntu name comes from, so...
<melodie> Kilos it's ok, I get the idea
<Kilos> yes but it was better to be safe and make it legal
<melodie> I have news here for the teams too
<melodie> Kilos of course it's better!
<melodie> so I have news about the Bento Openbox project
<Kilos> oh yes?
<melodie> I want to make it spread and become better, so now there is a small team around the project. Not many people yet, just a few guys interested to help.
<melodie> we can bring in more people, no problem with that
<melodie> we started a mailing list, bento-dev on freelists, a gitlab for two projects, one is the fs and next packages on launchpad (whenever we can get started on that)
<melodie> and one on gitlab is about building an openbox control center which will first be a simple ui layer to gather the launchers for the different programs installed in and used to customize the desktop
<melodie> I'd like to give the links here:
<Kilos> yes do
<melodie> so all can take acknowledgement of what can be done, used, helped with
<Kilos> most is too involved for me to understand but there are clever guys here
<melodie> Kilos yes sure
<melodie> so here is the mailing list web page and archive page: http://www.freelists.org/webpage/bento-dev http://www.freelists.org/archive/bento-dev/
<melodie> here the gitlab group: https://gitlab.com/bento-openbox/
<melodie> and here there are comprehensive files with a mind map of the specific Bento Openbox tree directory: https://gitlab.com/bento-openbox/bento-filesystem/tree/master
<zxsinclair> ronaldm: I get no connection on this link http://archive.ubuntu.org.zw/ubuntu/iso
<craigbrash> zxsinclair: its working from my side
<zxsinclair> OK could be my connection then I guess. Weird
<melodie> Kilos I count with you to promote the Bento Openbox project, for it's the only light (non official) spinoff which allows anyone to tweak easily his desktop and make it even lighter than it is (Bento Openbox is slightly lighter than Lubuntu, and can be made even lighter if needed)
<melodie> the Bento Openbox team is dedicated to make it become easier and easier for end users, with the project of creating this Openbox Control Center first, then on time, with improvements on the programs used from within it
<Kilos> you need to start planning on making it official
<melodie> Kilos I have that in mind and for now the next step is to make it known more widely and have many more people test it, use it, and come contribute
<melodie> as long as we are only a few on a non regular basis, there is no official project. then later when we will have significantly worked on the dev projects we can push the next steps
<melodie> Kilos the gitlab repos is very new, and the full filesystem for Bento Openbox is something I worked and reworked locally before I could think it's ready for the public. But now, it's online, ready to go!
<melodie> it's one of the members of the project who gave me the idea of doing some mind mapping, so even before someone pulls in the tree directory, they can have a look at the construction scheme
<melodie> now we need to create packages
<Kilos> well hopefully with all the new peeps here there will be more to help out
<melodie> here is the latest version, with a short presentation:
<melodie> http://linuxvillage.org/en/2015/07/bento-openbox-trusty-soon-final/
<Kilos> well, another day gone by
<Kilos> oh melodie you were right, i tried openbox on kubuntu and ended up with a black screen
<Kilos> lucky i have kubuntu on 2 separate drives
<Kilos> but you can still choose to use kde on booting
<melodie> well Kilos you can use Bento Openbox then in it install any program from the KDE suite
<melodie> ie : kdepim, calligra... and all is going to work flowlessly
<Kilos> yes but then i need to download another iso
<melodie> flowlessly? Is that the right workd?
<Kilos> i already have bento on aqnother pc
<melodie> word
<melodie> you have a former version
<Kilos> flawlessly
<melodie> thanks ^^
<melodie> sounded the same :D
<Kilos> i have 14.04 and no data to upgrade
<melodie> do you mean no data for Bento Trusty?
<Kilos> im happy with 14.04 until 16.04 is stable
<melodie> yes of course
<Kilos> i already have it running in 32bit version
<Kilos> mobile data is too costly here to just play around
<melodie> yes, I get that
<melodie> don't forget that any download using wget -c will allow stopping and resuming: even after hours without connecting
<melodie> "wget -c linktofile"
<melodie> and Ctrl+C to stop
<Kilos> yes thats how i get my isos ty
<melodie> :)
<Kilos> i love wget -c
<melodie> you also know --limit-rate then? to keep bandwidth for other needs
<Kilos> no need it has never bothered me before
<Kilos> pc is fast enough
<Kilos> and one good days i get 7mb/s
<melodie> wao !
<Kilos> when the rest of the country is active i drop to 2 mb/s
<melodie> aha, ok
<Kilos> busy negotiating them to upgrade my tower to lte
<Kilos> then can max at 20 mb/s
<melodie> I don't know what lte is?
<melodie> I'll brb
<Kilos> QA  google what is lte mobile broadband
<QA> Kilos: "LTE (telecommunication) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LTE_(telecommunication) :: "LTE (Long Term Evolution) - Definition and Description" http://compnetworking.about.com/od/cellularinternetaccess/g/lte-broadband.htm :: "What is Long Term Evolution (LTE)? - Definition from WhatIs.com" http://searchmobilecomputing.techtarget.com/definition/Long-Term-Evolution-LTE :: "LTE Mobile Broa…
<melodie> oh! 4G LTE,
<melodie> good
<ronaldm> zxsinclair: sorry I was away. Which ISP are you using?
<zxsinclair> ronaldm:  was running some errands myself. I am on uMax
<ronaldm> zxsinclair: also try mirror.zol.co.zw
<zxsinclair> ronaldm: mirror.zol.co.zw seems to work perfect and have versions up to 15.04
<ronaldm> zxsinclair: do they peer at the zinx?
<zxsinclair> ronaldm: have no idea what u r talking about ;-)
<zxsinclair> what I can reach is archive.ubuntu.org.zw
<ronaldm> zxsinclair: archive.org.zw is firewalled to certain IP addresses and access is limited to local ISPs. You might need to send Kalpesh your uMax public IP for whitelisting
<melodie> hi ronaldm and zxsinclair
<melodie> would you consider adding Bento Openbox to your mirrors?
<Kilos> melodie  they are from zimbabwe
<Kilos> joined us yesterday
<melodie> Kilos I have looked at the link and saw Zimbabwe indeed! Very good! The team #ubuntu-africa is growing
<Kilos> yeah im happy. only 4 countries still to find
<Kilos> thats where the french translation comes in
<melodie> Kilos I think if elacheche chan check the translation I provided, or even if no one does by the end of the day, you can go with it
<Kilos> ty so much,
<melodie> Kilos no need for thanks
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> good manners cost nothing, and you make friends easier
<melodie> :)
<elacheche> 5y54dm!n
<elacheche> Hello
<elacheche> Wassup guys!
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> I see my name in the logs!!
<Kilos> yes
<elacheche> wassup melodie Kilos ?
<Kilos> you got work
<elacheche> where?!! what :o
<elacheche> now? :D
<elacheche> :o
<Kilos> https://semestriel.framapad.org/p/ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> anytime
<Kilos> just check melodies translation for me
<elacheche> When the deadline to send that Kilos ?
<Kilos> at least  a week before the 29th
<elacheche> Ah! Great! So I can go home now then I'll it :D
<Kilos> want to try get the last 4 here before the meeting
<elacheche> Do we have a log bot in herE?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> to log meetings you mean
<elacheche> Great :)
<elacheche> I'll check the logs later so I can get the link again
<elacheche> now I need to go home as there is someone waiting for me
<Kilos> oh no thats different
<elacheche> see you later ++
<Kilos> i dunno where these end up
<Kilos> go saf
<Kilos> e
<Kilos> QA  tell elacheche https://semestriel.framapad.org/p/ubuntu-africa
<QA> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell elacheche on freenode
<melodie> is there anyone from the Republic of Congo here?
<melodie> I have a buddy who would need a antiX MX branded with non pae and i486 kernel, and he does not have the right internet connection to get 700MB where he is
<melodie> he would need to replace a Windows XP on a machine which does not have the pae nor the cmov instructions in the processor
<Kilos> melodie  do you do facebook
<Kilos> https://www.facebook.com/ubuntudrcongoteam and jam http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-cd/3026-ubuntu-global-jam-at-dr-congo/
<Kilos> i havent gone there to invite them here
<melodie> I don't do facebook, I am on G+ and a little on twitter and mostly IRC and forums
<Kilos> i dont like fb either thats why i havent gone to look for them
<Kilos> maybe we can ask Cryterion_ or philipballew to go invite them
<melodie> Kilos and phillw and rafaellaguna, for what I know
<Kilos> no man philipballew from here
<Kilos> he watches facebook for us when we sleep
<philipballew> Kilos, they on faceboon need to request to join the group
<philipballew> then we can approve them
<Kilos> please philipballew
<Cryterion_> Kilo's?
<Kilos> oh hi Cryterion_
<Kilos> we need someone to fb https://www.facebook.com/ubuntudrcongoteam
<Cryterion_> Ok, seen the two links, wan't me to invite?
<Kilos> them peeps and invite them here
<Kilos> pretty please
<Kilos> sommer invite the whole group
<Cryterion_> Ok, will look into it after 8, loadshedding atm, gonna have to switch back over from generator shortly
<Kilos> cool ty
<Cryterion_> np
<Kilos> i dunno if we gonna crash at 8pm
<Cryterion_> Stage 2 atm
<Kilos> we look safe today
<Kilos> but they whacked us 3 hours last night
<Kilos> swines
<Cryterion_> Got whack 2 hits of 1hour yesterday with nothing scheduled
<Kilos> ai!
<Cryterion_> today at work scheduled 2.5hrs but nothing, at home get hit
<Kilos> not fair hey
<Cryterion_> And then I check my dad's place, 1 hit a week if at stage 2
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> move there
 * Cryterion_ is glad his personal server is based there :)
<Kilos> sleep tight africa
<melodie> good night
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-16
<Kilos> hello africa
<craigbrash> morning
<Kilos> hi craigbrash and everyone else
<Kilos> QA  forecast harare
<QA> Kilos: Thursday: Clear. High: 23° C., Thursday Night: Clear. Low: 7° C., Friday: Clear. High: 25° C., Friday Night: Clear. Low: 9° C., Saturday: Clear. High: 26° C., Saturday Night: Clear. Low: 10° C., Sunday: Clear. High: 25° C., Sunday Night: Clear. Low: 9° C., Monday: Clear. High: 23° C., Monday Night: Clear. Low: 9° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 24° C., Tuesday Night: Clear. Low: 9° C., Wednesday: Clear. High: 2…
<Kilos> wooo Niger just approved me joining them
<Kilos> now starts the emails back and forth and they are french
<Kilos> elacheche  why so quiet today
<elacheche> Last fasting day Kilos and first day I feel a little thirsty x) :D I feel very sleepy for a week now x)
<QA> elacheche: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell elacheche https://semestriel.framapad.org/p/ubuntu-africa" 23 hours, 1 minute and 15 seconds ago
<Kilos> leave the coffee alone
<Kilos> i forget what that link was about
<elacheche> hahahaha :D
<elacheche> it's about a text to send to some FR people
<Kilos> oh that thing i had to remind you about
<elacheche> :D I don't forget :)
<Kilos> i sent it to niger as is with the english version as well
<Kilos> hahaha then why tell me to remind you
<Kilos> :)
<elacheche> no need to chek c it then :D
<Kilos> you can still check it man
<Kilos> i dont know if africa french is modified from french french
<Kilos> shame niger only has 3 members and im one of them
<Kilos> we have work to do
<Kilos> note WE
<Kilos> elacheche  ^^
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> just making sure you dont forget
<Kilos> hahaha
<elacheche> I'm always in :D
<Kilos> and its time you come here nights too again. many new guys have been here
<elacheche> I'll do :) Let's just recover from my sleepless nights :)
<Kilos> and first meeting in 13 days time
<Kilos> elacheche  you here?
<Kilos> i got a mail in french i dont understand
<Kilos> forwarding
<Kilos> sjoe
<elacheche> I see
<Kilos> 3 to go
<elacheche> you send them the information about the meeting?
<Kilos> those 3 i am waiting for them to approve me as a member first
<Kilos> then i can join their list and mail them
<Kilos> serious business
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche> Time to go home :)
<elacheche> see you soon :)
<Kilos> go safe sir
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> hi ronaldm coco1 philipballew elachecheBedis
<Kilos> and Benno-007
<coco1> Kilos: Hi, hope you are fine!
<Kilos> yes ty and you?
<ronaldm> Kilos: I am good, thank you
<philipballew> Kilos, hey
<philipballew> Kilos, what fun things are you up to?
<Kilos> lol i mailed the last 3 missing teams with french and english greeting today
<philipballew> oh cool.
<Kilos> when they join all 18 are here
<philipballew> If you need english or simi alright spanish help, let me know
<Kilos> will do ty
<Kilos> i dont think anyone in africa speaks spanish
<philipballew> Kilos, nope. Its only an americas thing
<philipballew> The USA is the second largest spanish speaking nation in the world
<Kilos> but you never know
<Kilos> the guy that joined to is in canada
<Kilos> today
<Kilos> but he started the loco in
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> niger
<philipballew> Kilos, oh yeah!
<philipballew> isnt there more than 18 nations in Africa?
<Kilos> yes
<philipballew> some do just nit have a Linux presence?
<Kilos> zambia dont have a loco at all so we can still help them if they get here from facebook
<Kilos> ubuntu has improved so much most peeps dont even need to look for help anymore
<Kilos> 5 years ago many looked for help. me included
<philipballew> Kilos, what about northern Africa>
<philipballew> ?
<Kilos> how far north
<philipballew> Kilos, all the way?
<Kilos> tunisia is at the very top
<philipballew> Kilos, yeah, what about them?
<Kilos> they are here
<Kilos> elachecheBedis  etc
<Kilos> and neo
<philipballew> Egypt? Libya? Morocco? Chad? Algeria?
<Kilos> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<philipballew> Maybe a map and have one color for Ubuntu representation and another for needs representation?
<philipballew> Kilos, yeah, the prblem is not all keep their pages on the loco portal active
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> only 3 of the existing locos to find
<Kilos> we can spread out and try help guys form new locos in the unlisted countries after our first meeting
<philipballew> Kilos, I like this.
<philipballew> Kilos, also some branding would be good.
<philipballew> first a logo
<Kilos> or if you have too much energy you can start hunting for them
<philipballew> somthing that would look good on a tshirt eventually.
<philipballew> that way they can feel like they are a part of something organized when they come to ubuntu africa
<Kilos> have you seen all the artwork available
<philipballew> Kilos, no?
<Kilos> im trying to find the link for you
<Kilos> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/get-materials/poster?page=3&__utmt_~1=1
<philipballew> Kilos, yeah, I see that, but we need a ubuntu africa logo
<philipballew> something that is strictly for your team
<Kilos> can you do art. im useless
<philipballew> Kilos, not really, but there has to be someone in this group who can fond someone to.
<Kilos> i actually kinda know a guy that does some artwork for lubuntu
<Kilos> i can ask him but we will need to give him an idea of what we are looking for
<philipballew> Kilos, alright then
<Kilos> what are we looking for
<philipballew> i have a good idea
<Kilos> ok\
<Kilos> ok too
<philipballew> we make stickers with the logo on them, and use that as an incentive to get people in the group
<philipballew> mail them a sticker or a ouple maybe
<Kilos> no man printing and postage is expensive down here
<Kilos> better to put it online then peeps can download and print their own
<philipballew> oh, i did not know
<philipballew> then lets do something like that
<Kilos> but if its available online then each guys can decide for himself
<Kilos> and if we get it done we must add it to that link i gave you
<Kilos> then its available to all buntu peeps
<Kilos> philipballew  what should i ask him for
<Kilos> i am no good at even thinking of art stuff
<philipballew> We need a logo.
<philipballew> If you need help you can point him in my direction
<Kilos> ill ask him first, last i spoke to him he was very busy
<Kilos> i think lubuntu and xubuntu use him and he works
<Kilos-> hi melodie
<Kilos-> we got some storms west of us so many things arent working
<melodie> hi Kilos
<Kilos> and how is melodie today
<Kilos> im about ready for bed already just trying to find a battery for a laptop
<melodie> I was in touch with a ubuntu-fr.org wiki contributor to help him with the need of a super light distro and talked to him about your meeting on 29
<Kilos> nice
<melodie> he said he is not available but will provide his friends with the info
<Kilos> ty
<melodie> my pleasure
<Kilos> i found the niger peeps today using your translation
<Kilos> he said he is happy to see we speak french as well
<Kilos> so ty again
<melodie> I have found an Italian Ubuntu community who does a Ubuntu Openbox almost as the one I do : I registered to their forum and introduced myself, and downloaded their version and installed to virtualbox
<melodie> to give it a whirl and see what I might bring and what I might pull from their project
<Kilos> clever
<melodie> thanks :)
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-17
<Kilos> yhellooo africa
<craigbrash> think africa still sleeping
<Kilos> lol yeah they all late sleepers
<Kilos> the further north you go the worse they get
<Kilos> hi alphad
<Kilos> you very quiet hey
<melodie> bonsoir tout le monde
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-18
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> very cold here, all outside water is iced up
<coco1> Kilos:Hello, Hi @ll :-)
<Kilos> hi coco1
<Kilos> :)
<coco1> We are @ #ubuntu-cm [ http://webchat.freenode.net/?randomnick=1&channels=ubuntu-cm&prompt=1 ] for the cmNOGlab1  ;-)
<Kilos> hi abakamousa
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<Kilos> QA  large
<QA> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA  ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2015-07-19
<Kilos> hello africa
<elacheche_anis> Hey Kilos- !
<elacheche_anis> Hey Kilos !
<Kilos> hi elacheche_anis
<Kilos> how much coffee you had?
<elacheche_anis> none till now x( But as I said.. They're considering me a dangerous driver right now x) Need my coffee to be stable behind the wheel x)
<Kilos> leave the coffee man , and just drive properly
<Kilos> slow down and think of the costs and pain involved after a ba accident elacheche_anis
<Kilos> bad
<Kilos> think of broken legs and ribs and dead peeps all over
<dbilovd_> Hello everyone
<dbilovd_> Does anyone know of any LoCo chapter in Accra, Ghana?
<Kilos> hi dbilovd_
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<dbilovd_> Thanks a lot Kilos
<Kilos> i have somewhere sent a mail to ghana and am waiting for a reply
<dbilovd_> ok
<Kilos> let me see if i can get their info for you
<dbilovd_> Ok that'll be great.
<Kilos> start here http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<Kilos> i see  nothing for them but im sure ive spoken to someone from there
<dbilovd_> Yeah. I also didn't find one
<dbilovd_> But we do have a Linux group
<Kilos> so if you can be here daily sooner or later well get to them
<Kilos> seeing as there is no official loco you could get a group together and start a loco there
<Kilos> someone here has mentioned ghana
<Kilos> its just to fintg the right person to talk to
<Kilos> find
<dbilovd_> Yeah
<dbilovd_> Thanks
<Kilos> you welcome
<Kilos> im am here most of the time
<Kilos> some of us have this channel set as one of our favourites so we always here
<melodie> hellà
<Kilos> melodie  hi
<melodie> hi Kilos I got a memo from elacheche, have you seen him?
<Kilos> yes he was there this morning
<melodie> oh ok
<Kilos> sorry 14.02
<melodie> hi SDCDev
<melodie> what do you dev?
<melodie> Kilos I had several mails with someone from the RdC (Congo) and he and some of his friends will probably join in your project
<Kilos> wonderful melodie
<melodie> he is a very good contributor on the ubuntu-fr.org wiki, however he knows not IRC at all, so I explained this and that, and the project you are running and about the official site.. and the meeting... and the launchpage mailing list
<Kilos> melodie  can you give them the africa site link and lp link please
<melodie> done done
<melodie> done done done
<Kilos> he can get here from the site
<melodie> :)
<melodie> I gave him the link
<Kilos> hehe i forget you always ahead
<melodie> I know the link
<melodie> I also found him a nice tutorial to configure xchat, for when he wants to use his own irc client, there are screenshots and all
<melodie> ok, now I need someone who codes, to reuse programs already made which need being checked and modified
<melodie> script shells and gtkdialog scripts
<melodie> anyone interested to help by creating a Control Center for Openbox is welcome! the program exists, it just needs some improvements and being made cleaner, and a few other modification
<melodie> I can read in them but I don't code
<melodie> they create and call programs inside /usr/share/local, which is not compliant for final
<melodie> I might as well ask at #crimsonfu :|
<melodie> maybe elacheche would have been interested, well I wonder if he drops in during evenings sometimes?
<Kilos> whew yeah not many peeps here weekends
<Kilos> i will tell him tomorrow to be here tomorrow night
<melodie> I might try to drop in during the day too
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> night melodie , sleep tight. see you tomorrow :)
<melodie> salut coco1
<melodie> or hi
<coco1> melodie: Salut
<melodie> ça va ?
<coco1> or Hi ;-)
<melodie> lol
<coco1> Très bien, DIEU merci, et toi ?
<melodie> qu'est-ce que DIEU vient faire là dedans ? :)
<melodie> moi ça va, il fait nuit, tout est calme, et bientôt il ne fera plus trop chaud. Il n'y a pas encore trop de moustiques. jusque là, ça va ! :D
<coco1> Si ça va, parfois c'est pas normal, dans notre écosystème plutôt nuageux :'-(
<coco1> Boko Haram et d'autres troubles... melodie: Merci pour le ping
<melodie> tu es dans quel pays ?
<coco1> Cameroun
<coco1> Et toi?
<melodie> et c'est pas tranquille le Cameroun ? Moi je suis au sud de la France au pied des Pyrénées
<coco1> Le Cameroun est ''tranquille'' ;-) Ok!
<melodie> coco1 je n'ai rien affirmé, je t'ai posé la question
<melodie> parce que je n'en ai aucune idée !
<melodie> je regarde sur le web
<coco1> melodie: J'ai répondu à deux questions à la fois ;-)
<melodie> coco1 bravo ! ça c'est efficace ! :D
<coco1> En fait la tranquillité est entre guillemets voilà ce que j'essaye de dire. melodie:
<melodie> j'ai vu j'ai vu
<coco1> Ok :-D
<melodie> attend je regarde ce que ça dit sur le web
<coco1> D'acc!
<melodie> coco1 le terrorisme, après, c'est aussi un bon prétexte pour les gouvernements, pour restreindre les libertés.
<coco1> Mais
<coco1> c'est bien ce qui s'est passé melodie:
<melodie> je ne savais pas pour ces événements, ça s'est passé lundi dernier d'après ce que je lis ?
<coco1> Une loi "liberticide" a tout de suite été votée. Bon mais ce n'est pas le lieu pour en parler...
<coco1> melodie: ça fait déjà trois ans et ça prend de l'ampleur
#ubuntu-africa 2017-07-23
<melodie> bonjour
<melodie> elacheche, salut
<melodie> je souhaite faire part aux communautés francophones d'Afrique l'apparition d'un projet de Cartographie du Libre dans les écoles, mairies, administrations, entreprises etc.
<melodie> http://carto.framasoft.org/
<melodie> de nombreux beaux projets y sont déjà répertoriés, avec les familles de systèmes Linux utilisées, le nombre d'ordinateurs de personnes etc.
<melodie> have fun! ^^
<melodie> hi Kilos !
<melodie> this is a map project related to French speaking countries where schools administrations and more can register and show what Linux operating systems and Free software they use, with how many machines and people...
<melodie> click to http://carto.framasoft.org/
<Kilos> hi melodie
<Kilos> im resting girl. going for heart checkup tomorrow
<Kilos> how are you?
<melodie> hi Kilos fine, thanks
#ubuntu-africa 2019-07-16
<melodie_> hello!
